# Value Village Guitar Rebuild



## Lab_Guitar_42 (Mar 31, 2021)

$25 guitar from Value Village. Stripped sanded and painted with Duplicolor spray paint. Clear coated but not sanded.
Replaced nut with Tusq. Had to sand it down to fit but was perfect once installed, only a minor sanding on the g slot.
Replaced the pickguard and pickups with loaded pickguard, OriPure rails in neck and bridge. Has a micro switch for splitting them. Ordered it from Aliexpress. Great sound out of this with lots of combination options.
I cleaned the fretboard up with a magic eraser which was a mistake, it made light scratched on the frets. Properly sanded it down each fret and put 3 coats of Tru Oil on it. 
I leveled and dressed all the frets, first time doing this, a lot of variation on the frets. Post fret work it plays great.

Pretty happy with the overall job. Enjoyed the rebuild process, need to find more of these to do


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CONGRATS! Well done!

I'll bet you learned a lot by doing the rebuild.

Now...If you re looking for a new and greater challenge!... (j/k)
DAMAGED ACCOUSTIC GUITAR


----------



## Lab_Guitar_42 (Mar 31, 2021)

greco said:


> CONGRATS! Well done!
> 
> I'll bet you learned a lot by doing the rebuild.
> 
> ...


If only it was closer, to long of a drive 😀


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Very nice job !


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, talk about turning a guitar around.

Great idea and worthwhile.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Do you mind sharing how much you spent on the upgrades?? Just curious. 

Excellent work, and great foresight.


----------



## Lab_Guitar_42 (Mar 31, 2021)

SWLABR said:


> Do you mind sharing how much you spent on the upgrades?? Just curious.
> 
> Excellent work, and great foresight.


The nut was ~$11 at L&M. The loaded pick guard was $105 from AliExpress, took 2 weeks to get here (usually a month or more so was pretty fast this time). If you want a link to it let me know. Very impressed with it.


The spray paint is about $15-20 per can, used primer and clear on multiple jobs, so lest say $25-30 on paint.


----------



## Lab_Guitar_42 (Mar 31, 2021)

<<>>


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

So around $175 all in, including the guitar?? 

That's a pretty sweet turn around!


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Man, I gotta check out my local ValVil.....


----------

